# emotions and antidepressants



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have found that taking antidepressants helps with my depression not getting so low but also it dampens the joy I feel in life. I noticed that effect right away 3 years ago when I went on the lexapro. The lows aren't so low but the highs are not what they used to be either. I am not manic so I'm not talking about a manic type high---just everyday joys.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Hi there!I have had the same results. Been on many for about 6 years.I always found they numbed me too much. Have you told your doctor. Maybe you don't need as much now. I think sometimes the doctors perscribe too high of doses.In fact I have been off of all antidepressants since April and I felt more off of them.But due to my IBS-D flaring for at least a month and the loss of my mother I went back on just 10mg. of Doxepin and I am great! It perked me up but I am not numb and the IBS settled way down.I would check with your doc.Take Care TissVamplady


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks vamplady, I have not tolerated any antidepressants well and I think I've tried just about all of them the last 20 years. I'm only on 5mg of lexapro and it still has that dulling effect. I may go down to 2 1/2mg.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh bless thats rough - I remember reading about a journalist (can't remember his name) who takes prozac - I know he had a very bad time, suicidal etc and says he just has to live with no lows, no highs either.I'm very lucky - I'm on anti-depressants (and, again was very, very poorly and in hospital for 6 weeks earlier this year) - I take 30mg mitrazapene (not widely used I don't think, certainly not here in the UK) and am very well and certainly experience happiness and joy - so maybe worth talking to your doc? Try summat else perhaps cos I don't think you need to feel like this.Good luckSue


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

suev, is there another name for mitrapene? Maybe it is different here in the states. Thanks, Tiss


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Ever tried Omega 3's? My naturopathic doc prescribed them for me. She thinks the Nordic Naturals Ultimate Omega pills are the best. They've been helping me with my depression most of the time (the only time is when it's hormonal, so I need to get that under control).


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use Omega 3 oils everyday. How much do you use for depression?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Tiss - I started off with the soluble version called Zispin - I think it does go by another name but I don't know it - your GP or psychiatrist certainly will.Good luckSue


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

Soz - think it might be spelt ZispRin


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

I take 6 of the Nordic Naturals Ultimate Omega capsules a day. That seems to keep my general depression at bay for the most part.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

The antidepressant SueV is referring to is Remeron - or what we call it in the United States.Mirtazapine is the generic of Remeron.I actually take it right now (for the 2nd time) and it's helping me again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

Grant - well cor blimey - its great to meet somebody else who takes Mitrazapene - I've NEVER met anyone else. How do you find it? I must admit to being very well on it now and have never taken an anti-d before successfully. I don't find this "dulling" of emotion that others seem to find on other anti-d's - my only problem has been weight gain and constant hunger - which I try to control - though it ain't easy.All the best to anybody battling with depression - its no picnic but there really is hope.Sue


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

I think this is the best antidepressant for me in regards to my IBS.I can't tell whether or not its effecting my anxiety levels or not (I just got on in about 3 weeks ago).I also take Xanax...But you are right about the hunger thing...that's the one reason my psychiatrist put me on it. I had lost a bunch of weight because of the IBS. I got down to around 145lbs at 5'11''-6' (down from 195). I now weigh around 165 again. My fiancee caught me in the middle of the night eating a nutrigrain bar. We have a mini-fridge in our room - she woke up because she heard the wrapper and asked, "What are you doing?" I replied, "Nothing! Go back to bed."







It makes me incredibly thirsty sometimes, too. I'll drink and drink and still feel thirsty. Those are really the only noticabe side-effects, and they are mild, and even welcomed (increased appetite).


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2006)

Well glad its working for you too Grant - its kind of reassuring to see somebody else taking the same stuff!!Good for you, yeah know what you mean about the midnight munchies!!!See yaSue


----------

